# Rabbit Shoots the Sun – and PTSD.



## longknife (Aug 8, 2016)

My latest blog post and how on earth the two make sense in the end. Also a read on the Hopi legend of why Sun now sails very high above the earth. Go to A Soldier's Stories @ http://lvcabbie.blogspot.com


----------



## waltky (Sep 16, 2016)

If ecstasy works, then why marijuana for PTSD?...




*Christie Signs Bill Approving the Use of Medical Marijuana for PTSD*
_Sep 15, 2016 | Gov. Christie, surprising skeptics, on Wednesday approved a bill that will allow people suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder to use medical marijuana when conventional treatments fail._


> Patients and their advocates had lobbied for the bill for more than a year, citing statistics that show military veterans with PTSD have a high rate of suicide.  "I'm ecstatic, I'm happily surprised, I'm going to go get my card," said Don Karpowich, 57, an Air Force special operations veteran from Morristown with PTSD who has attended several demonstrations at the Statehouse over the last year to push for the bill.  Christie had said at several town halls that he did not want to expand the medical-marijuana program. Two years ago his administration turned down a petition submitted by Coalition Medical Marijuana New Jersey to add PTSD to the list of a dozen ailments that qualify for cannabis use.
> 
> But a month and a half after the bipartisan bill was placed on his desk, Christie signed it with a statement explaining his reasons.  Christie cited statistics of the federal Department of Veterans Affairs estimating that 20 percent of veterans who fought in Iraq and Afghanistan over the last decade suffer from PTSD.  "Throughout the country, significant resources are being used to research PTSD and increase access to traditional treatments, such as psychotherapy and antidepressant medications," he wrote. "This bill would provide struggling veterans and others with the ability to use medical marijuana to treat PTSD, but only after it has been determined by a physician or psychiatrist that conventional medical therapy is ineffective."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Nov 8, 2016)

New way to treat PTSD...




*Volunteers Wanted for PTSD Study of Treatment Some Call a Miracle*
_Nov 08, 2016 — A treatment involving the injection of a local anesthetic next to a bundle of nerves in the neck has eased post-traumatic stress symptoms in some patients in as little as 30 minutes with dramatic, lasting results._


> Now, the Pentagon is funding a study at three Army medical centers to determine if the technique — long used for the treatment of pain — is truly effective in treating PTSD.  The results from the largest random, controlled trial using the stellate ganglion block could revolutionize the way PTSD — considered a mental illness — is viewed and treated, according to doctors familiar with the experimental procedure.  "It really is the tipping point," Col. James Lynch, command surgeon for U.S. Special Operations Command Africa in Stuttgart, who has seen firsthand the promising effects of the shot, said about the current trial.  "It has the potential to be a huge game changer for many, many affected people with PTSD," whether from combat, sexual assault or other trauma, he said. "There's really not been a great answer for this giant population."
> 
> The U.S. government has spent millions treating PTSD and searching for effective therapies since the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan thrust the disorder into the national spotlight.  If proved to be effective, the block could provide relief to millions of servicemembers and veterans who suffer from combat-related PTSD.  The stellate ganglion block is offered as treatment for PTSD at a handful of Army hospitals, including Landstuhl Regional Medical Center in Germany, but it has yet to gain wide acceptance as a therapy for the disorder because of the lack of clinical evidence proving the intervention works.  The Pentagon study could change that.  RTI International, a research institute in Raleigh, N.C., received a $2 million grant from the U.S. Defense Department to conduct the trial.
> 
> ...


----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2016)

waltky said:


> New way to treat PTSD...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's the url = 
More @ Volunteers Wanted for PTSD Study of Treatment Some Call a Miracle | Military.com


----------



## waltky (Nov 10, 2016)

Another effect of PTSD...




* Service Members and Vets Smoke and Drink More, Sleep Less: Report*
_Nov 10, 2016 | WASHINGTON – People who have served in the military smoke and drink more and sleep less than the general population, according to a report._


> People who have served in the military smoke and drink more and sleep less than the general population, according to a report released Thursday by the United Health Foundation.  The study, based off a survey of approximately 60,000 veterans and service members annually from 2011 through 2014, also found higher rates of coronary heart disease, heart attack and cancer. Researchers said they'll deliver the results to the Department of Defense, Department of Veterans Affairs and other health care providers in the hopes that it will help with treatment.  "We owe it to these people to see if anything can be done, if we could identify opportunities to improve," said Richard Migliori, senior adviser to the United Health Foundation, an offspring of insurer United Health Group. "I think we found some meaningful things here."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Opiate Addiction and Veterans: How to Get Help*
_With more than half of veterans who participated in conflicts in the Middle East reporting they experience chronic pain, it's no surprise that many are prescribed opiates to help them manage their pain -- but that can lead to opiate addiction._


> The widespread use of opiates is creating dangerous consequences. Today, veterans aretwo times more likely than non-veterans to suffer a fatal overdose from opiates.  For veterans and their partners, this news is extremely unsettling. Without medication to manage chronic pain, life can be greatly negatively impacted. Chronic pain can affect the ability to find and keep employment, it can lead to depression and other mental health disorders, and it can cause strain on relationships.  But an opioid addiction can have similar effects and could even result in a fatal overdose. If you or your partner are suffering from an opiate addiction, you do not have to deal with it alone. Here are a few tips to help you get the assistance you need.
> 
> Know the Signs of Opiate Addiction
> 
> ...


----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2016)

*Sonora Symphony *






A tale of alternative treatments ofor PTSD now available in paperback and e-book/Kindle @ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01N8YZUDG/?tag=ff0d01-20 and https://www.amazon.com/dp/154032580...sr=1-1&keywords=Sonora+Symphony&tag=ff0d01-20


----------

